# إن شاء الله ، بإذن الله



## Mejeed

(إن شاء الله) و (بإذن الله) ؟
متى نقول كلا منهما بحيث تكون في موضعها الصحيح؟


----------



## AKAMAHZ

الجملتان يمكن استخداهما لتؤديا نفس المعنى 
لا فرق بينهما على ما أظن ويمكن أن تحل أي منهما الأخرى


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو أن لا فرق
هل هناك فرق بين قولك " إن شاء الله "، وقولك " بإذن الله " ؟ - الإسلام سؤال وجواب

قد تجد البعض يحاول فرض تفاسير غير واقعية ليجد فرقا في الاستخدام ولكن لم يثبت شيء يمكن الاعتماد عليه


----------



## Mejeed

سمعت أحدهم يقول ان (بإذن الله) تستعمل في الأفعال التي لا تتدخل فيها إرادة العباد ، كسقوط الأمطار وهبوب الرياح وما إلى ذلك.
وأن (إن شاء الله) تستعمل في الأفعال التي تتدخل فيها ارادتهم.
فأحببت أن أتأكد من صحة قوله.

شكرا لكم على تفضلكم بالجواب.


----------

